# طلب معلومات عن كهرباء السيارات المرسيدس وخاصة الشاحنات



## م/محمد عبدالوهاب (6 يوليو 2010)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/images/smilies1/11.gifمطلوب معلومات عن كهرباء السيارات وخاصة الشاحنات المرسيدس وخاصة الactros


----------



## حسين الغرياني (1 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
اريد الاستفسار عن منظم كهرباء شحن النضيدة مرسيدس 230 موديل 1990 بالصورة إذا امكن
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## فيفع (16 أغسطس 2011)

مشكوريييييييييييييييييييين


----------

